# Damn winter!



## Ron Evers (Feb 21, 2015)

Our winter wood in the front porch is nearly gone, maybe two or three days worth left. This morning I cut a path to the wood for next winter stacked the other side of the shed. I brought a wheelbarrow load over to the house which is about a days worth. Still a lot of winter to go. :>(


----------



## Designer (Feb 21, 2015)

Time to read "The Long Winter" by Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## paigew (Feb 21, 2015)

:*( i'm sorry. Here is some spring to brighten your day


----------



## tirediron (Feb 21, 2015)

If it's any consolation Ron, I was out shooting a running event yesterday and the petals from the cherry blossoms kept landing in annoying places...


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> If it's any consolation Ron, I was out shooting a running event yesterday and the petals from the cherry blossoms kept landing in annoying places...



You sure know how to hurt a guy.  Even S. Carolina is not so far advanced.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 21, 2015)

You ain't alone Ron. Single digits or below and snowing every other day. Put a fork in me...I'm done.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm with you I am tired of winter.  Too cold.  First Feb since 1973 we never got above freezing, not even close.

Luckily my propane tanker came yesterday I too was getting low.  It seems the furnace runs non stop this year

And I am tired of plowing.  It takes me  one and a half hours to plow my place and my road out to the township road.  I got tired of snow blowing behind the house so this winter I just put the blade down on packed snow and  plowed across the yard.  Did a great job and did not damage the grass due to the ice underneath. 

I am almost looking forward to mud season as long as we dont get a melt and then the deep freeze again to turn it all to ice.  A nice gentle melt would be nice for a change


----------



## bribrius (Feb 25, 2015)

almost over. 1 month to go...  Then,,april showers!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 25, 2015)

Oklahoma is having multiple personality weather. 20's-30's with snow one day, 50's-60's with the sun shining the next. I'll be glad when spring gets here too.


----------



## KenC (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, sick of it too.  I didn't have to cut a path to get more wood, but on the other hand I'm dreading the next bill from the gas company.  The driveway next to my building, which is shared with several other buildings, is basically a downhill sheet of ice.  The tire tracks are especially slick.  It makes me think of a ski jump event where the ramp gets icy and really fast after a while.  I'm just waiting for a car to go flying out of the driveway and land on the other side of the street (and hoping it won't be mine).


----------



## pgriz (Feb 25, 2015)

It's all the fault of the west coast crowd.  They're keeping that high sitting over them, causing the jet stream to do a do-si-do all the way south, pulling the cold arctic air with it.  Hey guys!  Stop hogging!  t'aint nice!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 26, 2015)

It was reported on TV Monday that White Horse in the Yukon & Myrtle Beach in S. Carolina were the same temperature. Tuesday morning I checked & they were 1 degree apart -2 & -1.  We will be in Myrtle beach in April so it better start warming up.


----------



## KenC (Feb 26, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> White Horse in the Yukon & Myrtle Beach in S. Carolina were the same temperature.



A sign of the apocalypse for sure ...


----------

